# Post Operative Seroma Drain Placement



## Pfukada (Jun 14, 2012)

A patient had developed a large seroma which had been aspirated once & had since re-accumulated.  The surgeon placed an axillary JP Drain...does anyone have any suggestions as to how I should best code the drain placement?

I would really appreciate any & all help!

thank you very much,

Pamela


----------

